# The Kiwi Farms Collectible Thread



## GV 998 (Mar 7, 2017)

If there's one thing that brings out the autist in someone, it's collectibles. You don't have to be a sperg to be a collector, but it helps!  

And I know some of you here are collectors, so let's discuss collections here. Talk about your collection, post your latest hauls, ask Kiwi Farms if you should indeed spend $200 on that Pinup-style Bride of Frankenstein statue*. Post your custom creations, whatever is on your mind about the plastic crack that is dominating your life

And even if you're not a collector, feel free to post some stuff that you would like to own, but won't because you can't afford it, don't have space for it, can't justify spending the money, or whatever the reason is .






* yes, it's real, not just a joke for the thread


----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Mar 7, 2017)

I collect coins and maneki nekos when I can. 

Both are mostly for fun. I'm not an obsessive collector of either. But whenever I notice a friend has a bowl of miscellaneous copper and silver coins left out, I'll ask if I can sort through them and offer to replace each coin I take with two-times their normal cash value, so two quarters becomes a buck for them.

The maneki nekos are only if I happen to find one in a store thats unlike any other in my collection. I've got a straw-woven one that stands out.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 7, 2017)

Aside from my mild hoarding, I've never been much of a collector until recently. I've been buying programming/software books whenever I can, I just like owning them even if I usually pirate the PDF version before ever buying it. I just bought _Engineering a Compiler 2nd Edition_ and I barely looked at it yet, I just wanted to have it. And I still got my eye on _Windows Internals 7th Edition_ which hasn't come out yet. I have 5th Edition but it's getting so outdated now.


----------



## GV 998 (Mar 7, 2017)

Drawdurd said:


> I collect coins and maneki nekos when I can.
> 
> Both are mostly for fun. I'm not an obsessive collector of either. But whenever I notice a friend has a bowl of miscellaneous copper and silver coins left out, I'll ask if I can sort through them and offer to replace each coin I take with two-times their normal cash value, so two quarters becomes a buck for them.
> 
> The maneki nekos are only if I happen to find one in a store thats unlike any other in my collection. I've got a straw-woven one that stands out.



those are the cats that wave their paws, holding a gold coin right? those are neat. I'd love to see the straw  one if you have a pic


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 7, 2017)

I used to collect retro gaming stuff but I'm selling it all to get money to pay for my grandmother's horribly neglected bird's vet bills because I took her in


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 7, 2017)

I collected antique glass insulators when i was younger. Now i guess i collect native plants and wildflowers for my gardens.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 7, 2017)

Classic books and reference books.  I got rid of my lots of my furniture to make room for more bookshelves. -___-;  I also downloaded so many ebooks from Amazon that I accidentally bricked my first Kindle Touch.  I'm a book hoarder.  I love books as much as- if not more than- most people love their significant others.  I especially collect rare ones (not rare EDITIONS, but books that are rare in general,  like obscure reference books.)  In physical volumes alone I'm pushing 8 to 10 large bookcases.  I...  can't stop.  Books are like crack to me.  They just keep coming home.  I'm an addict, and Amazon.com is my dealer. ;___;  :autism::autism::autism::autism:  And thrift marts are even worse,  because the books there are SO.CHEAP.  Lately I've been trying to amass English copies (both physical and digital) of Heian and Kamakura-era Japanese court poems and fictitional literature.  I'm already about $200 in...  Can't...  stop...  So...  rare...  and classic...  I've got to find out Ki no Tsurayuki's opinion of travel by sea, and the full text of Ochikubo Monogatari...  I haven't read Izayoi Nikki yet- I have to find it! So many autistic interests lol.  At least I already have most of the European Victorian books already...


----------



## GV 998 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Classic books and reference books.  I got rid of my lots of my furniture to make room for more bookshelves. -___-;  I also downloaded so many ebooks from Amazon that I accidentally bricked my first Kindle Touch.  I'm a book hoarder.  I love books as much as- if not more than- most people love their significant others.  I especially collect rare ones (not rare EDITIONS, but books that are rare in general,  like obscure reference books.)  In physical volumes alone I'm pushing 8 to 10 large bookcases.  I...  can't stop.  Books are like crack to me.  They just keep coming home.  I'm an addict, and Amazon.com is my dealer. ;___;  :autism::autism::autism::autism:  And thrift marts are even worse,  because the books there are SO.CHEAP.  Lately I've been trying to amass English copies (both physical and digital) of Heian and Kamakura-era Japanese court poems and fictitional literature.  I'm already about $200 in...  Can't...  stop...  So...  rare...  and classic...  I've got to find out Ki no Tsurayuki's opinion of travel by sea, and the full text of Ochikubo Monogatari...  I haven't read Izayoi Nikki yet- I have to find it! So many autistic interests lol.  At least I already have most of the European Victorian books already...



So you're basically Belle.



I am a Batman, collector, myself. I do have some things that are non-Batman, like some Disney collectibles, and some Alien/Predator figures by a toy company called NECA.

But mainly I go with Batman. I mainly prefer busts or statues. I'm currently waiting on the arrival of a new statue, that will surely be one of my prized pieces





Now, the old Batman show isn't my favorite representation of Batman, but I do enjoy it. Also, DC was going to cancel the Batman comics, and this show saved the comics, because the show was so popular, according to Batman creator, Bob Kane. So even if you're not a fan of camp, I think every Batman fan at least owes the show their respect.

I'm also a massive fan of Vincent Price, so this is easily going to be a favorite piece of mine. It's expensive, but it's worth it, to me


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a collection of some 40+ Looney Toons statues. It totally doesn't scream "manchild".


----------



## DancinTim (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been on the border of wanting to collect fancy cartoon figures though, I'm not sure if my wallet would appreciate that.



Drawdurd said:


> I collect coins and maneki nekos when I can.
> 
> Both are mostly for fun. I'm not an obsessive collector of either. But whenever I notice a friend has a bowl of miscellaneous copper and silver coins left out, I'll ask if I can sort through them and offer to replace each coin I take with two-times their normal cash value, so two quarters becomes a buck for them.
> 
> The maneki nekos are only if I happen to find one in a store thats unlike any other in my collection. I've got a straw-woven one that stands out.


I know what would be perfect for your coins and maneki neko collection 



Spoiler: large


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a huge Batman collection because people keep getting me Batman things despite my only having a passing interest in the character. I've spent maybe $40 lifetime on Batman shit but my collection is worth well over 6k.


----------



## Hui (Mar 8, 2017)

Where are all the dakimakuras


----------



## GV 998 (Mar 8, 2017)

DancinTim said:


> I've been on the border of wanting to collect fancy cartoon figures though, I'm not sure if my wallet would appreciate that.



Depends on the figures, and how many you want. If there's not too many, and they aren't super expensive, a few can be nice conversation pieces.

Of course, if you dive off the deep end, be prepared to actually consider sucking dick to buy more plastic crack... (or perhaps resin, in your case, since you said they're statues)



TiggerNits said:


> I have a huge Batman collection because people keep getting me Batman things despite my only having a passing interest in the character. I've spent maybe $40 lifetime on Batman shit but my collection is worth well over 6k.



Damn that's impressive. Have you ever considered selling any of it, or do they just have sentimental value at this point since they were all gifts?


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 8, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> Damn that's impressive. Have you ever considered selling any of it, or do they just have sentimental value at this point since they were all gifts?



I'd never sell any of them outside of extreme need. Since it's all gifts each one kinda has a story about a friend or family member,


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 8, 2017)

I've actually started collecting old foreign currency and spent bullet casings.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Mar 11, 2017)

:autism: incoming - I collect My Little Ponies and Monster High dolls.  Seriously.  I love scouring thrift/charity shops for old ponies (mostly G3).  Oh, and Disney stuff (mostly plush toys).

Monster High dolls are the sort of dolls I would have loved as a kid.  I had a few Barbies as a kid but didn't play with them much.  Then again I don't play with my Monster High dolls, I brush their hair and dust them and that's it.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a small collection of Fallout Funko Pops. I just need Codsworth and Valentine, then the FO4 part of my collection is done. Although, I've been thinking about getting a blank to mod so I can finally have an Enclave X-01 powerarmor pop.

On te modding note, I have a handful of blanks I modded to look like characters from an Alas Babylon-esque story I work on from time to time. (Autistic I know but I like having a mini version of the story's big bad cheerfully smiling from the bookcase)


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 11, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> If there's one thing that brings out the autist in someone, it's collectibles. You don't have to be a sperg to be a collector, but it helps!
> 
> And I know some of you here are collectors, so let's discuss collections here. Talk about your collection, post your latest hauls, ask Kiwi Farms if you should indeed spend $200 on that Pinup-style Bride of Frankenstein statue*. Post your custom creations, whatever is on your mind about the plastic crack that is dominating your life
> 
> ...



if i had the money and the space i'd actually buy that



LagoonaBlue said:


> :autism: incoming - I collect My Little Ponies and Monster High dolls.  Seriously.  I love scouring thrift/charity shops for old ponies (mostly G3).  Oh, and Disney stuff (mostly plush toys).
> 
> Monster High dolls are the sort of dolls I would have loved as a kid.  I had a few Barbies as a kid but didn't play with them much.  Then again I don't play with my Monster High dolls, I brush their hair and dust them and that's it.



i wasn't going to mention it but i do have an almost-full collection of MLP build-a-bears. It was like...two years ago I think? soon after they first came out at any rate, when I was last into the fandom, but then I saw them on ebay for cheapish prices and I'm like "well hell why not one day I can sell them as a collection" but now I'm just kinda regretting my life choices because besides Derpy, Zecora and Shining Armor (and maybe the Cutie Mark Crusaders) I never really wanted them to begin with. And now they have Minty and Starlight Glimmer and I'm in a crisis about buying more things just to complete a collection that I have little interest in at this point.



DatBepisTho said:


> I have a small collection of Fallout Funko Pops. I just need Codsworth and Valentine, then the FO4 part of my collection is done. Although, I've been thinking about getting a blank to mod so I can finally have an Enclave X-01 powerarmor pop.
> 
> On te modding note, I have a handful of blanks I modded to look like characters from an Alas Babylon-esque story I work on from time to time. (Autistic I know but I like having a mini version of the story's big bad cheerfully smiling from the bookcase)



I want Fallout Funko Pops but I'm worried it'll go down the same way the MLP shit did, and I don't even like some of the designs all that much (like Hancock...I don't know what it is, it just doesn't strike my fancy for some reason. Too cartoony maybe?)

Don't worry famo, I'd totally have figures and paintings from my stories if I was at all artistically inclined. Would you mind sending a pic of some of them?


----------



## FisterSister (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a massive collection of Judge Dredd merch including figures, books, badges and a movie accurate costume (the 2012 one).
I also have a collection of Kaiju figures and plushies as well as some other plushes, figures and statues from various comics, anime and movies.
I'll probably show some of it off once I get it all moved to my new shelves
I have far more money than sense.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Mar 11, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> i wasn't going to mention it but i do have an almost-full collection of MLP build-a-bears. It was like...two years ago I think? soon after they first came out at any rate, when I was last into the fandom, but then I saw them on ebay for cheapish prices and I'm like "well hell why not one day I can sell them as a collection" but now I'm just kinda regretting my life choices because besides Derpy, Zecora and Shining Armor (and maybe the Cutie Mark Crusaders) I never really wanted them to begin with. And now they have Minty and Starlight Glimmer and I'm in a crisis about buying more things just to complete a collection that I have little interest in at this point.



The ONLY MLP Build a Bear I really wanted but missed out on was Rarity.  I have a few of them myself, they're all lined up on the headboard on my bed.  Might end up giving them to my niece one day.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a lot of jojo and back to the future merch, right nw i'm collecting Epcot merch. I got this pin yesterday
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0b/a6/53/0ba65300baf9f2a08ab54c406ba01920.jpg


I also collect game consoles and games


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Mar 11, 2017)

I collect/press/catalogue leaves and flowers from everywhere I've been since 2006.

I also have a number of pens from hotels and motels and other places, as well as a LOT of shells and sand dollars.

I've got my hands on a rather impressive assortment of really old and foreign fairy tale books. We're talking _really_ old (oldest one is from 1879), and _really _foreign (Russian, Arabic, Chinese, you name it).


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 11, 2017)

Let's see fountain pens, leather bags, vintage cameras, books, antique fishing tackle, weird obscure knowledge.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 11, 2017)

I also wanna get in to collecting old computers, anyone know which is the best one to get for beginners?

I also wanna know where if theres any new Horizons related merch for sale


----------



## The Fool (Mar 11, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> I also wanna get in to collecting old computers, anyone know which is the best one to get for beginners?
> 
> I also wanna know where if theres any new Horizons related merch for sale



There's a shit ton of models, it's hard to say which is the best.
I recommend you follow uxwbill and bbishoppcm and check out their older videos.
The grandy daddy of older computers you can get is an IBM 5150, the first PC (I mean obviously there are older desktop computers but that was the first to be branded a "PC" and set all the common standards we have today), only thing is it's really hard to get a hold of one these days. If you manage to get one you've some genuine beige gold right there.


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 11, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> I also wanna get in to collecting old computers, anyone know which is the best one to get for beginners?
> 
> I also wanna know where if theres any new Horizons related merch for sale



you heard of a guy called Lazy Game Reviews? he has a ton of obscure and old technology related videos. some on the history of tech companies too.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 12, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> I want Fallout Funko Pops but I'm worried it'll go down the same way the MLP shit did, and I don't even like some of the designs all that much (like Hancock...I don't know what it is, it just doesn't strike my fancy for some reason. Too cartoony maybe?)
> 
> Don't worry famo, I'd totally have figures and paintings from my stories if I was at all artistically inclined. Would you mind sending a pic of some of them?


Yeah. I didn't get many aside from Vault Boy, a Deathclaw and some of the power armor color variants for that reason. I did a little paintwork on the Vault Boy one to add in the iconic smile and the shading on his nose, so no one will probably want him. lel
-I think Hancock is largely due to them giving him the same face they used for the feral ghoul figure which doesn't fit his character. Valentine is ugly too, but it's Valentine so it's to be expected.

Sure! Remind me sometime and I'll get some pics snapped.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't actively seek to fill out collections of things but I do collect stuff when I have the chance. I have three typewriters, around 500 "45 vinyls and dozens of "33s, I like to pick up bits and pieces when I'm abroad like I've just got back form Budapest and have a 60's Russian windup razor, some old Pengo notes and a little Communist book. I think my favourite thing I have though are the 212 Laserdiscs I have and a couple of players.


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 12, 2017)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> I have three typewriters,



So far I've only got two so I didn't list them but I like typewriters.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Mar 12, 2017)

i collect unusual firearms chambered (usually) in prevalent cartridges (of those that take cartridges). i eventually would like to have an example of every sort of firearm action/major design made (not including clones or minor variations of which there are too many to bother with). i'm primarily interested in the action, H&K firearms, and for funsies clones of certain service weapons i've used.

i have 219 firearms and 13 explosives in my personal collection spanning 480 years of firearms technology; not counting accessories. perhaps a quarter million pieces of ammunition (of varying types). obviously, i keep my private inventory separate from my business inventory.

last time i did an insurance audit i was hovering a bit over the half million dollar mark, but that's highly misleading as it's inflated for historical pieces, unique or especially rare pieces, and various restricted/regulated pieces that are expensive because of artificial scarcity. it's real value ignoring those things is substantially less.


----------



## CottonKitty (Mar 14, 2017)

I like to collect Starbucks cards. I just like the designs, with the cards that have braille on them being my favorites. I have no clue how many I have now but I managed to get quite a few from my local Starbucks back in December. There were so many Christmas and New Years themed cards.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 14, 2017)

Used to collect Garfield and Simpsons crap but I stopped like 5 years ago. I pretty much sold most of it or packed it away now.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 14, 2017)

I collect wristwatches and cigars. At my last inventory I had about 700 cigars and 20-something watches. My latest Cigar purchase was two boxes of Alec Bradley Post Embargos and a half-box of Prensados from a box-split with a buddy. The last watch I bought was a Hamilton Khaki King Automatic (post-ETA movement). Other than that I sort of halfway collect bourbon and single-action revolvers.

I became my grandfather so gradually that I didn't even notice. I'll bet that fucker is somewhere laughing.


----------



## Lurkman (Mar 15, 2017)

If this counts, I collected Pokémon and Yu-Gi-Oh back when I was younger. Then again, what kid didn't?

Now, very recently this year, I've started collecting playing cards, not aggressively but just kinda casually when I see a playing card pack I don't have but would look nice to have around.


----------



## GV 998 (Mar 16, 2017)

CottonKitty said:


> I like to collect Starbucks cards. I just like the designs, with the cards that have braille on them being my favorites. I have no clue how many I have now but I managed to get quite a few from my local Starbucks back in December. There were so many Christmas and New Years themed cards.



Do you do anything with those cards? Like display them? I could see an interesting decoupage made from a shit ton of Starbucks cards


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Mar 16, 2017)

Most of this thread would be my personal hell because clutter sucks but I do collect succulent plants in my yard. My favorite is the split rock _Pleiospilos nelii_



Spoiler: not mine but looks just like mine


----------



## CottonKitty (Mar 16, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> Do you do anything with those cards? Like display them? I could see an interesting decoupage made from a shit ton of Starbucks cards



I haven't really decided what to do with them. I mostly just like looking at them. Though displaying them could look cool.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 16, 2017)

CottonKitty said:


> I haven't really decided what to do with them. I mostly just like looking at them. Though displaying them could look cool.


Make a coffee table top out of them



Spoiler


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 16, 2017)

A lot of people know I collect G1 My Little Pony dolls, I haven't bought any for about a year because shipping prices and the US to Canadian exchange rate makes even the cheapest doll unreasonablely priced. Something about the art style of G1 makes them extremely appealing because they look very soft and friendly
I used to collect G3 as well and I had about 200 dolls from G3 and I decided to donate them all to local children because I liked G1 better and I started running out of room for these damn things. I only kept like, 4 of them and one of them I kept because her name was Jazzmatazz and that's hilarious 

I also sort of collect house plants I guess, I don't consider them part of a collection but I do have quite a few. My favorite are Pitcher Plants (Nepenthes) I have 3 and they all live in a large tank under a grow light.


----------



## CottonKitty (Mar 16, 2017)

Some JERK said:


> Make a coffee table top out of them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Whoa that looks really cool o.o I might do that


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 17, 2017)

I collect shit with pandas or pigs on em. Otherwise, I just find neat shit on my walks and keep them - like this stainless steel cross with the Lord's prayer on it I found in the snow or weird random parts from hardware stores that I think are neat looking.


----------



## Hodor (Mar 20, 2017)

I collect video games, especially JRPGs and SRPGs. General weeb shit, basically. Bought a Saturn and an Action Replay for it recently, so I've been looking into picking up some imports. Fuck collecting the US games lmao, i'll just get a pseudo saturn cart and burn some CD-Rs.


----------



## omori (Mar 21, 2017)

I was one of those kids that collected beanie babies. Still have a ton.


----------



## alex_theman (Mar 21, 2017)

I collect (psuedo-hoard) vidya and old PC stuff.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Mar 21, 2017)

Still got a shitload of Yu-gi-oh cards from middle school. Only keep them around because I was really into it back then and also because I have two Harpie Chicks - one is wearing a pink skin suit. The other isn't and was the _first edition_ of the card. Finest example of an 'oh shit we need to censor this' I have.

Mainly these days I collect Transformers and POP! figures, though the Gunpla collection is growing at steady rate too.


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Mar 22, 2017)

Video Games take up a large part of my collection and I've made the mistake of trying to playing all of them. its small when compared to the bigger ones, but its far larger then most. I also have a bit of VHS Collection, I use to grab what ones i could, I always try to find the oddest ones in hopes of finding something legendary. haven't been able to add to it for a long time do to various reasons. I've also been infected by the plastic poison as of late,  used to mostly be amiibos, but after finishing my first Gunpla of Shining Gundam. I find myself looking at various kits on amazon. Thankfully I am broke as fuck So I've yet to really dive into the more expensive stuff. But when payday comes I not sure how long i can hold back.


----------



## admiral (Mar 22, 2017)

When I was a kid I was a hoarder. There were these disney porcelain dolls you could collect in magazines, and I had all of them piled up in a big treasure chest under my bed for years. There must have been over 100 of the fucking things because after they'd exhausted all the costume variants on the prince and princesses they started making dolls of random characters like Mulan's Mum. They never made a Gaston one, sadly. Most of them are broken or lost now because I didn't handle them very delicately, and the survivors occasionally shed their limbs when the string inside snaps. Plus I think I threw up on cinderella once, so we had to throw her dress away. I also had a thing for interesting rocks and 'treasure' we'd find in the fields and the beach nearby. There used to be a dump there and you'd occasionally find old bits of smashed crockery and china. I once found a huge rose quartz embedded in a rock half buried in the mud, which was nice.
 Bonus, does anyone remember Clay Mates?


Spoiler: these fuckers









Loved me some clay mates when I was 10.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 22, 2017)

I like to make model kits of my favorite 80's robots, and collect all things Sega.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 22, 2017)

My Chief Bedwarmer and I love to go hiking and fishing, and the areas around out town have a lot of Gold Rush era towns and shit.  So I collect the little bits and bobs I find on hikes.  Sometimes it can be an interesting rock, an old rubber stamp from a timber mill, an old railroad spike, basically anything interesting.  I found a gold locket with a metal detector, and I find a LOT of old bottles and cans from waaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day.  I even found a boat once, complete with trailer but no motor.

I also collect bones.  I have three dog skulls, 2 cats, 5 or 6 rat skulls, one mouse (hard to find intact) a cow and a calf skull, a few of the rodentia family (maybe opossum?), (my personal favorite) a real human skull, and a whole lot of ribs, vertebre, and all the rest.  The larger bones I use as decorations in my yard.  Makes it fun on Halloween!

So.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Mar 22, 2017)

I collect airguns. Yeah...as ludicrous as it sounds I like to collect air arms of different power sources, (spring,CO2,PCP,pneumatic) action, caliber and philosophy of design. The more bizarre/intricately constructed the better. Of course, I appreciate the more robust and accurate models for actual marksmanship but a forgotten or nigh unknown type of air shooter always captivates my attention.


----------



## DumbDosh (Mar 23, 2017)

I collect cassettes. They're interesting to look at from across the room, super cheap, and you can find good ass songs you never would have otherwise.

I also kind of collect games that have been removed from Steam and other digital services, but that's more of a "If I don't get this I'll never be able to ever get it again."


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a small assortment of figures (mostly different characters I like- Lum Invader, Galko, Mai Shiranui, Sailor Mercury, and a Supergirl a friend got me from last year's Comic Con) and dolls I like to buy whenever I visit another country. It started as a tradition in my family, as my grandmother let me play with porcelain dolls she brought back from her trips to Ireland (don't worry, I didn't break any!).

I also like to collect seashells from the beach every summer and paint decorations on them. It's messy but very relaxing!


----------



## Florence (Mar 23, 2017)

I do a lot of metal detecting and mudlarking, so I've picked up a few interesting things over the years: 


 

I also collect religious medals, rosaries, and the like:


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 23, 2017)

While I love Transformers, now days I collect Hasbro and 3rd party Transformers for the engineering aspect of making those types of toys. Not to mention the evolution of those toys. I also collect tabletop RPG's, books, comics (though not nearly as much as I used to...Thankfully) Magic The Gathering cards as I still continue to go to some tournaments, but I mostly just test out decks in Magic Workstation type of programs. I also collect miniatures, and this may sound odd, but paint as well since every brand of paint has different shades of colour to paint miniatures. Something I really need to get back into one of these days. 

I've been thinking about collecting a few vinyl records if I can find some nice covers.


----------



## GV 998 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> While I love Transformers, now days I collect Hasbro and 3rd party Transformers for the engineering aspect of making those types of toys. Not to mention the evolution of those toys. I also collect tabletop RPG's, books, comics (though not nearly as much as I used to...Thankfully) Magic The Gathering cards as I still continue to go to some tournaments, but I mostly just test out decks in Magic Workstation type of programs. I also collect miniatures, and this may sound odd, but paint as well since every brand of paint has different shades of colour to paint miniatures. Something I really need to get back into one of these days.
> 
> I've been thinking about collecting a few vinyl records if I can find some nice covers.



If you do, you should frame them and display them on a wall.

Lately, I've been thinking of collecting a couple of my old favorite figures from when I was a kid. For example, I loved Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles back in the day, and my favorite figure from that series was Muckman






So currently I'm trying to track down a sealed Muckman (which is surprisingly not too expensive). Not sure if I'll keep him sealed or open him for display purposes.


----------



## c-no (Apr 10, 2017)

As far as collections go, I have about three Funko Pop figures. I want to build it up a bit further by getting a few more figures from games like Doom and Fallout.

I also have a small handful of guns as part of my own collection. They consist of shotguns and rifles, all either from a family member.

Getting into computers, I would want to start up a collection on computer related parts like cases, motherboards, and video cards but that could end up being more expensive hobby than collecting plastic figures that go for about $10 a piece.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2017)

There are a lot of old guitar pedals that make some crazy noises from back when pedals were starting to become a thing.  Lots are hard to find or just plain forgotten, and any of the ones that are remembered are held at high value due to their rarity and being such big part of guitar history.  I'd be hard pressed to even think about mustering up the funds for the originals (they make reissues of some of them, but plenty haven't been made for decades) and I'd be afraid to ever use them at a live show, but given my love of making a guitar make noises a guitar shouldn't make, I know that I'd be all over them.

EDIT: I forgot to mention how I mean the obscure and weird ones.  There are plenty that are classics to this day because of how they were influential and kicked off pedals for the most part.  Lots of people use them and they still make plenty of them because of this.  I'm not talking about those. I'm talking specifically the ones that you can't find online or were made by a mad scientist in his basement and never got the ability to get public recognition for his creations.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 10, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> If you do, you should frame them and display them on a wall.
> 
> Lately, I've been thinking of collecting a couple of my old favorite figures from when I was a kid. For example, I loved Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles back in the day, and my favorite figure from that series was Muckman
> 
> ...



I've been looking into glass cabinets for some of the figures and figure display cases for some of the more hard to find or figures that easily degrade with time (such as some of MMC figures)

I should mention, in terms of collecting vinyl's I was looking into this companies vinyl frames 
http://www.artvinyl.com/
A pack of three pack is around $140


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 17, 2017)

I collect the classic World of Darkness game books (along with new WoD's Changeling). Granted there's a few series I'm not interested in, but the rest of the collection is looking good.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a large collection of Blu-Ray's and DVD's, which I mostly started acquiring around 2010-2012.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 23, 2017)

I've built up quite a few collections since I was a kid. I still have all my rocks and crystals displayed and my dice in a special die-shaped box. I still add on to my bottle cap collection though I'm more dicerning about what I pick up. More recently I started collecting animal bones. These are all the skulls I have so far (minus a rat which I have cleaning right now) Two raccoons, a cat, two tree squirrels, a ground squirrel, a rabbit, and some mice. I'm actually not sure what the really tiny one is.


----------



## omori (Apr 26, 2017)

@MerriedxReldnahc tips on how you find them? I've been trying to get my foot in the door with bone collecting.

My most recent collection is Disney trading pins. I haven't been to Disneyland in a while so I buy them at conventions instead.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> @MerriedxReldnahc tips on how you find them? I've been trying to get my foot in the door with bone collecting.
> 
> My most recent collection is Disney trading pins. I haven't been to Disneyland in a while so I buy them at conventions instead.


Mostly I've been lucky in finding them. The raccoons were near a highway so most likely got hit by a car. The squirrels and mice were mostly around groves of trees that I've seen owls in and I've found some pellets around there too. Mostly you have to keep an eye on where certain animals congregate or watch where birds of prey are.


----------



## Hodor (Jun 21, 2017)

so it turns out that building models is a very enjoyable hobby for me, so I've been getting into Gundam models lately.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 21, 2017)

Hodor said:


> I've been getting into Gundam models lately.


What scale and series?


----------



## Hodor (Jun 21, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> What scale and series?


1/144 scale. Mostly the newer HG UC stuff and Iron-Blooded Orphans, but I'm definitely interested in getting outside of that.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 22, 2017)

One of my fur babies brought me a mouse, so I'm working on cleaning it. Here's the teeny tiny skull. It got broken in a few places so I had to very carefully glue it back together.


Spoiler: Smol


----------



## Florence (Jun 23, 2017)

More metal detecting/mudlarking stuff:





Spoiler: Breakdown



The tubelike things at the top are clay pipe stems dating from anywhere between the 17th and 19th centuries. On the top left one you can see the base of the pipe, while the one on the bottom left is decorated with "M O [blank] ARTIN" on one side and "KING'S BENCH" on the other, the King's Bench being a court that was dissolved in 1875. On the next level there's pottery — Tudor/Stuart on the left and medieval on the right. The coins, from left to right, are two halfpennies (George V and George VI), a threepenny bit (George VI), two farthings (Edward VII and George VI, three George V pennies and another George VI halfpenny.





Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I've been looking into glass cabinets for some of the figures and figure display cases for some of the more hard to find or figures that easily degrade with time (such as some of MMC figures)


There's a cabinet made by Ikea called a Detolf, and they're pretty good for displaying stuff; you can rig up lights inside them as well. I've got two for my figure collection.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 23, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> More metal detecting/mudlarking stuff:
> View attachment 237958
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen those, but sadly I have a cat and he enjoys rubbing against everything or rolling around.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 24, 2017)

I collect figures. They've been getting pricey so I just stick to characters I really like and well made.

I also collect illustration books and TCG cards I don't really play like MtG (I can never find anyone to play with anyway).


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 24, 2017)

John Titor said:


> I collect figures.


Like figmas and figuarts?


----------



## John Titor (Jun 24, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Like figmas and figuarts?


Yeah, sometimes. Helps that they're reasonably priced. As they're poseable, I always wanted to make dioramas with them.


----------



## Power Glove (May 25, 2022)

John Titor said:


> I collect figures. They've been getting pricey so I just stick to characters I really like and well made.
> 
> I also collect illustration books and TCG cards I don't really play like MtG (I can never find anyone to play with anyway).


I started out with figures, still have some of them, but I moved on to statues, mostly Sideshow.


----------

